# New HCC Locations



## texdoc (Aug 5, 2007)

Does anyone know when any of the new HCC locations will become available?  I heard that they were closing on a couple in August.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 6, 2007)

*HCC Locations*

The new High Country Club properties in Outer Banks (NC) and Punta Mita near Puerto Vallarta (Mexico) should close by the end of August and Costa Rica should close in early September.  All three properties should be available to book in late September.


----------



## saluki (Aug 7, 2007)

travelguy said:


> The new High Country Club properties in Outer Banks (NC) and Punta Mita near Puerto Vallarta (Mexico) should close by the end of August and Costa Rica should close in early September.  All three properties should be available to book in late September.



Any word on what might be next after these 3? I know they are looking around in the Caribbean but have not heard any specifics.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 7, 2007)

The next HCC locations will possibly be (not in this order):
St Lucia, Miami, Tahoe, Las Vegas, Paris, Nappa

These locations are strong rumors...hint-hint...but not guaranteed.


----------



## saluki (Aug 7, 2007)

I am lovin' the sound of St. Lucia & Paris!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 20, 2007)

OBX (single family home, not beachfront) is now > This newly acquired property is being decorated and furnished. Photos will be available soon.

Costa Rica and Punta Mita still > Under Contract


----------

